# I want to improve my writing



## rooferforlife (Mar 21, 2015)

When I was in High School and College I wrote at an above average level and now that I am 30 and have been working outside most of my life I have written very little since. I recently began to write again when I relocated my family and started a business and I realized my writing skills feel way, way, below average now! I am here to hopefully find some good writers and improve my writing skill as well.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi, Roofer. This is a good place to get tips on how to improve your writing. Take a browse in our writing discussion forum and you can see a lot of interesting questions there ir you can ask a question of your own if you'd like. (It's how I started out here actually  )

Once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So get to know us a little. Welcome


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh, that just means you got that aged spice, haha. 

There's a metric ton of us here that are or were in the same boat. 

I'm just the young man here that stands on the big machines and shouts down at people occasionally...haha. If I can ever assist you though, climb up for a chat!


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 21, 2015)

Greetings Roofer,
Explore the different levels and you will discover all sorts of delights. 

Good luck
BC


----------



## Folcro (Mar 21, 2015)

There are many different elements to writing: prose, story structure, character development, nuance... I'm not sure which of the thousand elements you feel to be "below average", but I know you'll find many mirrors here to help you see yourself in ways you never imagined.

Welcome.


----------



## escorial (Mar 21, 2015)

View attachment 7980


----------



## Blade (Mar 21, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums rooferforlife 

I know from experience that spending a lot of time in manual labour can leave your writing skills a little rusty. Fact is that he talent is still there and concrete life experience does amount to a reservoir of potential material. I hope you jump in and get the wheels turning again.:encouragement:

Have a good look around the boards and see all that is going on. You may discover interests you never knew you had. If you have any questions please ask.

Good luck.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome Roofer! Here at WF is where you will find the inspiration you need to pursue your writing.. Jump in and join the fun, explore, read and critique, join one our many writing challenges and sharpen your awesome skills. If you want to meet the local loony's... er.. I mean ummm... members, check out the lounge, pull up a seat and tell them Jul sent you.. lol.. Have a blast! Mentors are ready to help.. see ya!  Peace always... Julia


----------



## yogodiexhoods (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello. New here too. I've been in deep thought on what should be in my novel. Unfriendly my deep thinking leads me to not write in a while. Welcome.


----------

